# Popular flatshare websites?



## Jersey_Mark (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all,

Originally I was going to be moving to Munich in September, but due to my job I'm now moving to Hamburg in July instead.

I was wondering if anyone knew any websites where German people advertise to share their flat/apartment with foreigners?

I really want to immerse myself in the language and culture, so I thought if I could share an apartment with a German person/people then that would be a good way of doing it....and for making German friends and connections too!

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try this one:
Wohnung Hamburg : 1-Zimmer-Wohnungen Angebote in Hamburg

Some are just for a few weeks or months, which might help if you want to take your time finding a decent place.

Good idea about using it to try and integrate but last Sat I took an English guy (who doesn't yet speak a word of German) to look at a room share and the other sharer didn't speak a word of English. I think we agreed that it might be too much for each other to do pantomine everytime they wanted to use the bathroom and he didn't take it. If either had spoken a little bit of each others languauge I don't think it would of been a problem.

Good luck. Hamburg is a really, nice and friendly city, but port cities normally always are.


----------



## Jersey_Mark (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply and for the link...looks like just what I'm after.

I get your point about being able to communicate and yeah I'm hoping to find a place where the person/people speak a little English, but not too much because I plan to be able to get by OK with my German by the time I arrive.


----------

